# Turkey time is coming



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

I know it normally falls in the middle of rock season but was wondering how many of you are going to hunt turkey during the spring season?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i am...been working on my "boxing" and have tuned two of three i have down to a science...i have two slates but i'm still a little "scratchy"...i thought about mouth calls but where i hunt you'll be sitting there too long between calls and the mouth call will get soaked in saliva and start to sound weird...thats why i went back to boxes and slates...

also one more thing...i've been using #3 buck and doing good but i was told if i toned it down to 4 or 5 then i'll be able to shoot at greater distances because of the pattern spread...any input on that?


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

ASK4Fish said:


> i am...been working on my "boxing" and have tuned two of three i have down to a science...i have two slates but i'm still a little "scratchy"...i thought about mouth calls but where i hunt you'll be sitting there too long between calls and the mouth call will get soaked in saliva and start to sound weird...thats why i went back to boxes and slates...
> 
> also one more thing...i've been using #3 buck and doing good but i was told if i toned it down to 4 or 5 then i'll be able to shoot at greater distances because of the pattern spread...any input on that?


recently I have been loading some 4 and 6 hybrid in 3" seem to pattern very tight up to 50 yrds. got the idea from federal they manufacture a 4/6 hybrid. and heard a lot of good reviews...
B.B. :fishing:


----------

